# Dec 30, 1994



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

Anyone know what causes this particular thing or what the fix may be? Showed up when accessing Themes and i only had two days of info in the guide. So inorder to search what I wanted to find I hit themes. I did the power button reset thing and it fixed it...but what caused it and will it come back?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Sounds like a "time warp - worm hole" thing to me.:sure:


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Did you check the flux capacitor?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

ahh my 721 has done that. sure is wierd.

Add twilight zone theme....


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Sounds like a "time warp - worm hole" thing to me.:sure:


<clearing my voice for the best impersonation I can muster>

I'm given 'er all she's got captain, the dilethium crystals can't take no more.

Dam-it Jim, I'm an installer, not a rocket scientist. :icon_lame


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Well, most computers have a clock, and a clock must have a reference, otherwise you can't "set" the clock. Original Macs counted the number of seconds since January 1, 1904. Later ones start some time in 1976. If the volitale ram location that holds this information (number of ticks since the reference, for example) gets wiped, the clock sometimes resets to the reference.

Possibly what is happening on the 721 is similar. If at the critical instant when a time stamp is needed and the unit can't access the clock, maybe it defaults to the reference. Just a guess.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

You do not have a satellite feed. 721 gets date/time off of satellite feed


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

brincl said:


> You do not have a satellite feed. 721 gets date/time off of satellite feed


Nope, at the time it happened, I did have satellite signal, strong and steady on both 119 and 110. Hasan't happened since then though. I plan on updating the cableing this weekend though with DishPro equipment in anticipation of another dual tuner coming soon.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I too have seen this WITH a working sat feed. 

Its just another bug brought to us by the E software group.

Hey I might make that my new signature


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

sluggo said:


> \I plan on updating the cableing this weekend though with DishPro equipment in anticipation of another dual tuner coming soon.


I still believe 721s are more stable on legacy LNBs.

You were warned....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> Hey I might make that my new signature


How many more $$$ before you are no longer tree'd out of 101 and Tivos?

JL


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

justalurker said:


> How many more $$$ before you are no longer tree'd out of 101 and Tivos?
> 
> JL


Latest estimate over a grand I dont have. Currently thers another home buyer, but given what occured last time I wouldnt believe it till I have the check in my hand................


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> Latest estimate over a grand I dont have. Currently thers another home buyer, but given what occured last time I wouldnt believe it till I have the check in my hand................


Agreed. I sold a house back in '93 and had three buyers before one actually made it to closing. One of them was expecting their money to come from an insurance settlement and contracted a driveway installed before closing WITHOUT telling me. The crew had ripped out the old gravel driveway and would have dropped in the asphalt if they could have got the garage door open. The settlement fell through and the bozos ended up even deeper in debt because of their advance spending.

Buying the new home last year went smoother. Only took two months, three loan applications, and one rescheduled closing.  The house was on the market 6 months total.

Hope yours goes well this time.

JL


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Here is the thing. The 721 it trying to take the 7x00 place as goofiest reciever ever. Just this time Dish cant blame MS


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

No - 721 is second place at best. 921 wins the title hands down.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

sluggo said:


> Anyone know what causes this particular thing or what the fix may be? Showed up when accessing Themes and i only had two days of info in the guide. So inorder to search what I wanted to find I hit themes. I did the power button reset thing and it fixed it...but what caused it and will it come back?


There are movies related to this phenomena. There is also a scientific theory that signals are trapped in the ionosphere for years. I don't know if either of these nonsense ideas help. I think that you have an old 1994 ROM chip in your receiver and it burped.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> No - 721 is second place at best. 921 wins the title hands down.


I have had more issues with my 921 then the 721 i got for my mother .


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

stonecold said:


> I have had more issues with my 921 then the 721 i got for my mother .


I agree with you stonecold. My 721 has never had the amount and duration of problems as the 921. Watching DVR recorded HD programs is pretty darn good though (if they actually record).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

garypen said:


> Did you check the flux capacitor?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

stonecold said:


> Here is the thing. The 721 it trying to take the 7x00 place as goofiest reciever ever. Just this time Dish cant blame MS


No Eldon :nono2:


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

justalurker said:


> Agreed. I sold a house back in '93 and had three buyers before one actually made it to closing. One of them was expecting their money to come from an insurance settlement and contracted a driveway installed before closing WITHOUT telling me. The crew had ripped out the old gravel driveway and would have dropped in the asphalt if they could have got the garage door open. The settlement fell through and the bozos ended up even deeper in debt because of their advance spending.
> 
> Buying the new home last year went smoother. Only took two months, three loan applications, and one rescheduled closing.  The house was on the market 6 months total.
> 
> ...


Why didnt you leave you gatrage door unlocked? FREE asphalt driveway

Did they pay to regravel yours?

Geez I thught my bozos were nuts but yours were out of this world............. 

I have been busy spending $ I DONT have fixing stuff that ISNT BROKE 

hey 50 years ago when the home was built they notcjhed one floor joist for the bathtub drain.

Home inspoector sited it as a structural issue. I checked with the building inspector who said it wasnt necessary... buyer insists on jackposts....


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> I too have seen this WITH a working sat feed.
> 
> Its just another bug brought to us by the E software group.
> 
> Hey I might make that my new signature


Is there a bug or defect you haven't seen Bob? Damn, you should be a full time Beta Tester .... I guess in effect you are.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I tend to find them first I guess were heavy users.

I should get service for FREE, and could reort all the bugs.

But E REALLY doesnt want to know


----------

